

Busby: 400,000 to develop cancer in 200 km radius of Fukushima [video] - chailatte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0H-mtsdsgg

======
pedalpete
According to 'physics for future presidents', the likelyhood of the average
person developing cancer is 20%. He says there are 7.2 million people living
within 200km of Fukushima. Using the 20% figure that means 1.56 million of
these people will develop cancer. So what is this 400,000 number?? That's 1.56
million people of those 7.2 million would have developed cancer even without
the Tsunami destroying the nuclear plant.

I don't deny that there will be people who will get cancer as a result of this
tragedy, but I put very little credibility towards this individual report.

------
stonemetal
<http://blog.xkcd.com/2011/03/19/radiation-chart/> For an interesting take on
radiation.

